# egg crate



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

where do you guys get egg crate from?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I just got in the black stuff from Bulk Reef Supply. (Love it!) Previously, I've used the white ones they sell at Home Depot.



okoolo said:


> where do you guys get egg crate from?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're looking for the white, you can find it at Home Depot as "Light diffuser".

If you're loking for black, there was a member here who bought a whole box of it a while bck from a constructiion company or something.

If you're interested I have one or two 4 x2 sheets of black egg crate left, and some smaller pieces. Pm me for more info.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

I maybe wrong but I think rona carries the black egg crates as well now. Its right next to the white stuff but is twice as expensive. 401/Kennedy Rona.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm considering doing a DYI 3d background using egg crate .. basically glueing red lava stones to the crate .. what do you guys think?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Have you considered this one?

http://www.duboisi.com/diy/BNdiygrotto/bndiygrotto.htm


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

wow .. that's actually pretty nice ... 
and I could use it to hide the pipes!

what a great idea .. thanks !


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Dang, that's actually a pretty good idea. Just wonder how confortable it would be for a pleco though ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

it woould save the hassle of creating caves .. that's always a huge PITA in african tanks... not sure if my tank is wide enough though...


----------

